

Incanter: Clojure-based, R-like statistical computing environment for the JVM - lars512
https://github.com/liebke/incanter

======
amouat
Why link to github rather than the project webpage?

<http://incanter.org/>

~~~
benatkin
The GitHub page is currently a much better introduction to Incanter than the
web page.

Also most HNers are familiar with GitHub and since Incanter makes good use of
its features, it would be hard to make incanter.org a better resource for
people just getting started.

~~~
amouat
This might have been a better page to choose then:
<https://github.com/liebke/incanter/wiki#getstarted>

I get a bit put-off when the first thing I see on a project website is a
source tree, unless that's what I was expecting.

~~~
benatkin
They use GitHub to the max so I'm guessing they actually like GitHub. I've
heard people who like GitHub complain about other code hosting sites _not_
having a source tree on the project website. Never heard an avid GitHubber
complain about the source tree on the project website. So I'm guessing that it
suits their aesthetic just fine.

------
etrain
Looks like they've got a pretty healthy base library set up, but I'd be
curious if anyone's seen a thorough comparison of R and Incanter. Googling
isn't much help.

------
alexott
There is also RIncanter (<https://github.com/jolby/rincanter>). From project's
page: "Rincanter is a Clojure and Incanter wrapper around the Rosuda JRIEngine
Java/R bridge. The hope is to allow easy access to an embedded R engine from
Incanter. It also offers translation between Clojure and Incanter datatypes
and R datatypes such as R dataframe to Incanter dataset."

------
AliCollins
Is there anyone who is using Incanter in a production environment as yet?

~~~
francoisdevlin
I believe that the Flight caster guys were using it, yes. It's one of the more
mature libraries in the Clojure ecosystem.

~~~
alsocasey
Speaking of which, whatever happened to the Infer library those guys released?
Seems to have disappeared off github.

------
mahrz
Looks quite interesting. Is there any way to export incanter charts as TikZ
based figures to include them in LateX documents?

~~~
alexott
currently there is no such support in Incanter. Chars are implemented via
JFreeChart that can export to JPEG & PNG out of box, although it's possible to
export charts to other formats, such as PDF and Incanter supports it out of
box with incanter.pdf/save-pdf function (<http://data-
sorcery.org/2010/02/05/pdf-charts/>)

